# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "That Time Emma Frost Flat Out Murdered People" & More Forgotten Comic Plots

## CBR News

CSBG has a collection of stories publishers like to pretend didn't happen, like how Emma was evil incarnate when she first appeared in "X-Men."


_Full article here._

----------

